# Making bath bombs like LU&H ?



## NOLAGal (Feb 1, 2017)

So we all know who sets the bar with their bath bombs. They float, spin, fizzle and foam all the while shooting out brillant colors! Not to mention they are rock hard. 

Has anyone looked at their website for the list of ingredients they use? You won't have exact amounts but all the ingredients are suppose to be there. Strange thing is the 100+ bath bomb recipes  I have found on Pinterest, DYI sites and forums none of them come close to matching the ingredients in lush's bath bombs. 

With the exception of baking soda and citric acid and essential oils everything else is different. I don't see coconut oil or really any carrier oils, to the opposite they list water. Their only other liquid other than oil (at least on the Intergalactic bomb) was SLS. They don't use corn starch or Epsom salt. Has anyone tried to replicate their bombs using the same ingredients they list and if so how did it work out?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't make bath bombs, but I've been doing a lot of reading up on them lately for a family member who has expressed an interest in them. It seems that there are a few different kinds that I keep running into on the forums I frequent- e.g., those that contain oils or butters, those that don't have any oils or butters in them at all, those that contain a foaming agent, and those that don't contain a foaming agent, etc....

Out of curiosity, I just popped over to the Lush site and read the ingredients of all of their posted bath bombs, and unless I'm missing something, I've gotta say that I'm really not seeing a whole lot of difference between their ingredients and the ingredients of the slew of posted recipes I've been reading on the different forums I frequent (apart from their unique choices of essential oil blends and colors, that is)- i.e., some Lush bombs contain no oils or butters while some contain either cocoa butter or a few carrier oils _plus_ a butter (same as with some of the recipes I've seen), some contain sea salt while others don't (same as with some of the recipes I've seen), some contain a foaming agent while others don't (same as with some of the recipes I've seen), some contain cream of tarter while others don't (same as with some of the recipes I've seen), and at least one contained milk, etc (same as with some of the recipes I've seen).... 

I'm definitely not an expert on these things by any means, but from where I'm sitting at the moment, it almost kinda seems to me like their scent blends and colorants are the only things setting their bombs apart from all the rest? Well, _that_, plus the marketing, of course. 


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree with IL.  I've done a lot of research and even had a gal at Lush give me a book with all their products and ingredients.  Their bathbombs are no different than what may of us make.  The biggest difference I'm betting is that they likely use a press so are able to get the boms packed much tighter and therefore harder than most of us do just using our hands.  I could be wrong but it's a thought I've had.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 3, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> I agree with IL.  I've done a lot of research and even had a gal at Lush give me a book with all their products and ingredients.  Their bathbombs are no different than what may of us make.  The biggest difference I'm betting is that they likely use a press so are able to get the boms packed much tighter and therefore harder than most of us do just using our hands.  I could be wrong but it's a thought I've had.



They claim they are "hand made" and in their videos they show people smashing them together by hand so I don't think they use a machine to press them. 

It's amazing how two people can look at the same thing and see two different things... 

I was looking at lush's intergalactic bath bomb: 

Sodium Bicarbonate                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Citric Acid                                ,                                                                                                                                                        Fragrance                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Popping Candy (Isomalt, Lycasin, Carbon Dioxide)                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Cream of Tartar (Potassium bitartrate)                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Water (Aqua)                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Peppermint Oil (Mentha piperita)                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Grapefruit Oil (Citrus paradisi)                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Vetivert Oil (Vetiveria zizanoides)                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               Cedarwood Oil (Juniperus virginiana)                                ,                                                                                                                                                        Sodium Laureth Sulfate                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               *Limonene                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               *Linalool                                ,                                                                                                                                                        Snowflake; Lemon Ice and Gold Glimmer Lustre (Potassium Aluminium  Silicate, Titanium Dioxide, Yellow 10, Yellow 5, Synthetic  Fluorphlogopite, Iron Oxides, Silica)                                ,                                                                                                                                                        Blue 1                                ,                                                                                                                                                        Red 28 

Summary: 
Baking soda
Citric acid
Cream of Tartar
Water
Essential oils
SLS
popping candy, dye, lustre etc.. 
I'm not sure what  *Limonene                                ,                                                                                                                                                                                                               *Linalool are for. 

Now looking across the internet for bath bomb recipes I've found 100s and you can find all of the items above in some of them and 100's of other things as well.  However the most common ingredients from the majority of recipes are the following: 

Baking Soda
Citric Acid
Corn Starch
Epsom Salts
Carrier Oil (most common being coconut)
Essential oils 

To me that is greatly different then lush, or at least lush's intergalactic bath bomb, I haven't looked at the ingredients on all of their bath bombs. There is no corn starch, no Epsom salts and no carrier oil in lush's. While you find cream of tartar and SLS in some recipes shared online, it's usually not in most. And I've rarely seen people who use water, in fact most tell you to stay away from it.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 3, 2017)

NOLAGal said:


> .
> It's amazing how two people can look at the same thing and see two different things...


 
It all depends on how well one is able to translate ingredients written in INCI.  When deciphered, it becomes clear that Lush's bombs are not very different at all from the several recipes out there.



NOLAGal said:


> . I'm not sure what *Limonene , *Linalool are for.


 
Limonene and linalool are simply individual chemical constituents that are naturally present in certain essential oils (mainly citrus essential oils) and are a part of Lush's essential oil mix for this particular bath bomb (which they explain underneath the ingredient list). I'm not sure exactly why they put the spotlight on them individually like that, though, in the ingredients list, but since they are known skin irritants, I'm guessing that it was to give their customers a cautionary heads up, perhaps? Hopefully someone who know more about labeling laws for bath bombs will be able to shed some light on that.



			
				NOLAGal said:
			
		

> Baking soda
> Citric acid
> Cream of Tartar
> Water
> ...


 
Except for the popping candy ingredient, which seems to be quite unique to Lush, lol, the rest of the above ingredients from the Intergalactic bath bomb are actually pretty typical of the several recipes and/or tips I've run across by those who sell on the forums I frequent. 



> I haven't looked at the ingredients on all of their bath bombs. There is no corn starch, no Epsom salts and no carrier oil in lush's.


 
While that's true in regards to their Intergalactic bomb, their other bombs tell a different story.....

Although they don't use cornstarch per se (except as part of some of their colorant ingredients such as in their Frozen bomb), one of their bombs, "Lover Lamp", contains 2 cornstarch-like ingredients- carboxymethyl cellulose and hydroxypropyl methylcellulose. 

In regards to carrier oils, Butterball, Lava Lamp, Lover Lamp and also others such as their Avobath bomb, etc...each contain carrier oils- mainly olive oil, castor oil and/or cocoa butter. 

Re: salt- Big Blue, Rose Bombshell and Sakura all contain sea salt high up in their ingredients lists. True- it's not Epsom salts, but it is still salt nevertheless.

In regards to water- some of their bombs contain water and some don't.

Still not much different at all to my eyes. 


IrishLass


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 3, 2017)

Lush dont use SLS its SLES in their recipe which isnt as harsh.

Limonene and Linalool are fragrant components - they exist in the EO or FO they use.

I've played with making bath bombs on and off for ages and have tried water and witch hazel to bind and both have produced the same result - I dont use coconut oil or any carrier oil either as it makes the bombs too wet so from a cpost point of view, water makes more sense that alcohol etc.

Just looked at their Rose bomb which contains Sodium Bicarbonate, Citric Acid, Sea Salt, Rose Petals, Rose Absolute, Geranium Oil, Rose Oil, Water Lemon Oil, FO, Luster and Colours - so pretty much the same basic recipe as many other but this contains salt rather than cream of tartar.

I think its really easy to get hung up on what they do as opposed to other recipes and more importantly what works for you - dont forget Lush make their bombs in a controlled climate and are hardened in controlled conditions which I imagine are pretty hard to replicate.

Given we all have different levels of heat and humidity to my mind its about finding a recipe that works for you in your circumstances.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 3, 2017)

Mostly the big thing that I know they do is create embeds to make the bath bombs spin and move around the tub or shoot colours - those are just much smaller bath bombs made with a 1:1 ratio of citric acid to baking soda and placed inside the bigger ones, from my research.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 3, 2017)

excatly  Thedragongilr.  Embeds,  I do not use any sls or sles but slsa, and embeds.  Have anyone seen the documentary how they make it?    https://youtu.be/GIRxMAh6_a4


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 3, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Except for the popping candy ingredient, which seems to be quite unique to Lush, lol, the rest of the above ingredients from the Intergalactic bath bomb are actually pretty typical of the several recipes and/or tips I've run across by those who sell on the forums I frequent.
> IrishLass



Has anybody tried this bath bomb? I wonder if the popping candy actually creates mint explosions? Now, I'm all curious. I may have to make a candy run and experiment. :twisted:

I agree with what others have stated. My recipe is very similar to lush. I use some different oils and clay. But the base is very similar. I do use a small amount of water when making fancy embeds because I want the mixture to have a doughy texture so it's easier to roll out and cut.


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 7, 2017)

I always stop at Lush on my Las Vegas trips and pick up a couple of items.  One new thing for me was something called Rainbow Fun.  The ingredients are
cornstarch, talc, glycerine, SLS, fragrance and colors.  It is for kids and moldable use for body, hair, bubble bath, etc.  Haven't tried it yet.  I'll also have the grandkids try it out.

I also bought a piece of soap and I have to tell ya, I like mine so much more!


----------



## Omneya (Feb 7, 2017)

I bought a few things from LUSH to see what all the hype was about. I ended up in the emergency room from their Mr Sandman dusting powder. Since then I am still getting  nose bleeds. Their soap sucks and I like mine better. Their's is more Melt and pourish if that makes sense?
I contacted them, the girl tried to be a DR and diagnose me with allergies and I shut her down with all things I make. I schooled her on that. I got a RSL and returned all the items and got my money back. LUSH Blows!!!!!!
Only some of their scents are good and I buy the dupes from Nurture Soap.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 13, 2017)

I just bought an Intergalactic bath bomb from lush to use tonight for inspiration and it was a TOTAL DUD! Seriously, Kitten Love ?? It oozed ever so slowly with zero fizz. When i picked it up it felt more like a mushy peanut butter consistency. I wonder if it sat on the shelf too long and was compromised?


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 5, 2017)

I think it's probably safe to break the Lush bath bars into two main categories: Bath Bombs and Bubble Bars. 

From my glance through, bath bombs tend to primarily be baking soda, citric acid, fragrance, possibly cream of tartar, color, and maybe corn starch?  It makes sense that  would be light and fizzy. The bubble bars have the foaming agent (SLS or suitable alternative) and may be a reaction generated "bubble bath" as the baking soda and citric acid react to the water. Bubble bars might have water in them, if the bubbling components are made separately and then later added to the bath bomb mixture when dry.  You might be able to have the equivalent of a powdered or mealy bubble bath mixture folded into the final product without too much reaction.


----------

